# Anderson Ultimate hitch



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new hitch and since I already have the B&W turnover ball installed in my truck, I thought I would just go with the Anderson. B&W also makes a Drop in style 5th wheel hitch. Two problems I see is, it's very heavy and extremely pricey.

The Anderson is about half the price and comes 60 lbs total shipping weight.

I bought a Curt 16K last year that I pulled out of my truck when I sold it. I didn't want to use it since I have the B&W. 

I was just wondering if anyone has used the Anderson and what are your thought on them.:texasflag


----------



## mikec91 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes I have one and I like it Have not had any problems


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have one and use it to pull a 43' Mobile Suite, it is great. Plus is is real easy to take out, and light as you said.


----------

